# Lil Sting Ray Super Deluxe - Warning: not an antique trike thread!



## SoBayRon (Aug 1, 2021)

So I see this cool looking Schwinn trike _with a springer_ up for sale on the web the other night. Thought it would be a cool man cave type piece. My wife loved it and immediately thought it would be a great add to the Christmas decor as well. So, of course I go get it. The owner was a lowrider bike guy and had bought this for his little girl and unfortunately she didn’t really take to it so he packed it back up and put it in the rafters for a few years. I cleaned it all up today and it is nearly mint with just a couple of blemishes And some yellowing of the banana seat. Did some minimal research and apparently the springer version was only made in 2016 and they have become somewhat collectible. Not too many Super Deluxe models out there for sale (lots of them without the springer front end) and the ones I saw were pretty pricey. If anyone else has one or has any input, please post, feel free to share and thanks for looking!


----------



## 1motime (Aug 2, 2021)

Very cool!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 5, 2021)

I have one hanging in the basement


----------



## kemmer (Aug 13, 2021)

Just gave one of those to a neighbor kid but I was really tempted to keep it. Seemed like a really good quality item for something meant for kids. I did keep the "let's ride" plate even though it doesn't really work with any of my Schwinns.


----------



## Deleted member 89567 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hello,
I don't realize: what age (size) is it for children?


----------



## Rollo (Sep 21, 2021)

... Impulse bought one from Sam's Club when they came out ... they were $89 bucks ...


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 22, 2021)

Rollo said:


> ... Impulse bought one from Sam's Club when they came out ... they were $89 bucks ...
> 
> View attachment 1482535
> 
> ...



Very nice! I have only seen the red and the darker blue versions.


----------



## Rollo (Sep 22, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Very nice! I have only seen the red and the darker blue versions.



It's the sky blue one ... they only made the two colors ... (looks lighter in the sun) ...


----------

